# PHP won't compile (invalid libtool object)



## pestaa (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD 8.2-stable VPS, failing to compile PHP-5.3.10. 

```
libtool: link: `sapi/fpm/fpm/fastcgi.lo' is not a valid libtool object
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```

I had to [CMD=]portsnap fetch extract update[/CMD] beforehand so that PHP can be built with FPM. Everything else is installed from binary packages. `libtool` is v2.4.2.

What could possibly go wrong? Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## ensky (Feb 9, 2012)

I had the same problem now, but still remains after the command you had tried

```
portsnap fetch extract update
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2012)

`# portsnap fetch extract` only needs to be done once.

To update the ports tree run
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## mischa (Feb 9, 2012)

Same problem here...


```
libtool: link: `sapi/fpm/fpm/fastcgi.lo' is not a valid libtool object
*** Error code 1
1 error
```


----------



## mischa (Feb 9, 2012)

Just noticed an update in ports, it compiles again without problems.


----------



## ensky (Feb 9, 2012)

BTW, my environment:
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE
libtool (GNU libtool) 2.4.2


----------



## ensky (Feb 9, 2012)

*I*t seems freebsd FreeBSD already fixed this problem now. *A*fter updating the port tree,  it compiles again without problems.


----------



## pestaa (Feb 9, 2012)

Confirmed, PHP compiles now without a problem. Thank you, FreeBSD developers.

I'd mark this thread as solved if I could. Someone do it for me, please?


----------

